# Please critique riding :)



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

i can't see the photos they have red "x" through them... but i know the feeling! i have scoliosis aswell. both ways though and it twists like a dna molecule on the way down (my surgeon called me a mutant).
A doctor told me that riding is actualy good for scoliosis because you (supposedly) sit naturally straighter in the riding position than you do sitting in a seat etc and riding stretches your back muscles and your posture muscles properly


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh dear. Can anyone else not see them? They show up fine on my screen, but that's not always an indicator.

I've heard that, too...and I have to say, my back feels better since I've been riding and stretching more. Mine isn't that bad, but it definitely affects me...I have a major arch in my back no matter how hard I try to sit up straight, and my left shoulder/hip is a little higher than my right which affects pretty much everything. Best of luck with your riding!


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

i see them, your not too bad but your saddle is much too big for you, the right fitting saddle will help your eq alot.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I think you look good...just two things...You should hold your reins with the rein in between your pink and ring finger...also you should bring your legs underneath you more..they look too far back


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

brighteyes08 said:


> i see them, your not too bad but your saddle is much too big for you, the right fitting saddle will help your eq alot.


Ugh I know...unfortunately I don't have my own tack and I'm half-leasing right now, and it will take a while for me to save up for a saddle. But thanks!


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> I think you look good...just two things...You should hold your reins with the rein in between your pink and ring finger...also you should bring your legs underneath you more..they look too far back


Cool, thank you! Today in my lesson I focused on keeping my legs more under me...when I first started riding they were way too forward, so now I over compensate


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree that you have a good natural seat. A better saddle will do wonders for you. For now focus on your hips and less on your back. You want to lift your pelvis and push down with your thighs and very slightly in with your knees and then down into your heels. You want to look like this
.|
/
\

Not this.
.(
<


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the same slouch problem and reason that you do. If by chance you ever took ballet lessons as a kid, try stretching up from the back of your neck. It has the affect of raising your entire spinal column up and will help momentarily null out the bulge in your back. If you do it enough times and develop some core stomach muscles, eventually new muscle memory will take over and it will help your posture.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> I agree that you have a good natural seat. A better saddle will do wonders for you. For now focus on your hips and less on your back. You want to lift your pelvis and push down with your thighs and very slightly in with your knees and then down into your heels. You want to look like this
> .|
> /
> \
> ...


Okay! The visual actually helps a lot, thanks.



MyBoyPuck said:


> I have the same slouch problem and reason that you do. If by chance you ever took ballet lessons as a kid, try stretching up from the back of your neck. It has the affect of raising your entire spinal column up and will help momentarily null out the bulge in your back. If you do it enough times and develop some core stomach muscles, eventually new muscle memory will take over and it will help your posture.​




Yep, I did take some lessons...what a great idea, thanks! And I guess I'll have to start being more consistent with my ab workouts... :shock:
http://www.horseforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=747919#ixzz0zTWNBKEV​


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree with the other posts- you look good otherwise! A book that will absolutely help you is "Centered Riding" by Sally Swift. She had scoliosis as well and wrote this amazing book that is full of imagery that will help you with your riding position.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

the funny thing with my scoliosis is that the left side of my pelvis is smaller than the right and for some unknown reason i never lose a stirrup on the left, always on the right. and i have fallen off 4 times in my life and every single time was off the right hand side, which is lucky cause i'm not supposed to ride at all because of my dislocated shoulder so cant land on it or i'll have tio have major reconstruction surgery lol. thankgod for falling off right hand side only :L

Do you find that if you havent ridden for a while your back gets really sore?? mine does and i havent ridden for a while cause ive got exams this week and next


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

HollyBubbles said:


> the funny thing with my scoliosis is that the left side of my pelvis is smaller than the right and for some unknown reason i never lose a stirrup on the left, always on the right. and i have fallen off 4 times in my life and every single time was off the right hand side, which is lucky cause i'm not supposed to ride at all because of my dislocated shoulder so cant land on it or i'll have tio have major reconstruction surgery lol. thankgod for falling off right hand side only :L
> 
> Do you find that if you havent ridden for a while your back gets really sore?? mine does and i havent ridden for a while cause ive got exams this week and next


I don't know about my pelvis, but I always lose one stirrup over the other two and always fall off to the right. I don't know how my curve goes, but it keeps my right shoulder collapsed and forward which brings my left leg and seat bone up causing me to lose the left stirrup. It's all connected. I'm constantly rotating that shoulder backwards while I ride to try to keep things lined up and keep that left leg down. I'm glad to hear others have to fight this stuff too!


----------



## Digby (Sep 15, 2010)

The only thing that bothers me is your stirrup length. Not sure if you're going for the jumping thig or the dressage thng but you're kind of in the middle of both. If you're jumping try raising your leathers a hole, it's help alot with getting your heel down. If you're going dressage, let them down a hole. Hope that helps.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

kcscott85 said:


> I agree with the other posts- you look good otherwise! A book that will absolutely help you is "Centered Riding" by Sally Swift. She had scoliosis as well and wrote this amazing book that is full of imagery that will help you with your riding position.​




Thanks, I'll definitely have a look.



HollyBubbles said:


> the funny thing with my scoliosis is that the left side of my pelvis is smaller than the right and for some unknown reason i never lose a stirrup on the left, always on the right. and i have fallen off 4 times in my life and every single time was off the right hand side, which is lucky cause i'm not supposed to ride at all because of my dislocated shoulder so cant land on it or i'll have tio have major reconstruction surgery lol. thankgod for falling off right hand side only :L
> 
> Do you find that if you havent ridden for a while your back gets really sore?? mine does and i havent ridden for a while cause ive got exams this week and next​




Yes, absolutely! If we go somewhere and I can't ride for a month I dread the first ride after we get back because I know it's going to be pain for two days. But I always lose my left stirrup because of the unbalance thing...maybe I should just ride with the left one a little shorter. I've also only fallen off to the left. Whoa, insight!  Good luck with exams, that's a happiness killer...



MyBoyPuck said:


> I don't know about my pelvis, but I always lose one stirrup over the other two and always fall off to the right. I don't know how my curve goes, but it keeps my right shoulder collapsed and forward which brings my left leg and seat bone up causing me to lose the left stirrup. It's all connected. I'm constantly rotating that shoulder backwards while I ride to try to keep things lined up and keep that left leg down. I'm glad to hear others have to fight this stuff too!​




Me too! I always thought there was something wrong with the saddle or something because I really have very mild scoliosis, but it definitely does affect my riding. Haha...we should start a support group or something :lol: 
​

​
​


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Africanstardust,

Bless you for your courage in openning yourself up to advice/critisim. One of these days I will get someone to take some video of me for the same purpose (ooh, scared!)
I think that fundamentally, your position is one of the best in beginning riders I have seen on this forum. I ride dressage, mind you, so I look through those eyes.
The saddle looks like some sort of All purpose with a heavy flap, like for cross country jumping/evenintg. In the first photo, your leg is rather forward and looks ok for a Hunter jumper type seat, in the second it looks more like a dressage lenght/position. I prefer the second shot. Your leg is only back a tiny bit too far and I had the impression that the horse was either trotting or cantering (lazily) to its' right, thus having your outside (your left) leg back a bit far is not out of line.
I really like the way you sit on your pelvis with both your seatbones and your pubic area engaged in the deep seat. This is very classical seat. Do NOT let anyone tell you to "sit on your pockets" as is a vogue in some circles. (means the back pockets of your jeans)
The thing that I see that needs work is your hands. You are holding the rein in an overly weak/soft hand. You need to really hold the rein , wrap your finger around and close on it. Not rigid, but firm. You have your fingers open and the overall appearance is tentative. 
Think of holding the reins firmly but not clamping on them . Sally Swift describes it like "holding two little birds in your hands, keeping their heads upright," Imagine the birdy heads coming out next to your thumb, ON TOP. Your thumb holds the rein on top and it should always be pretty firm. The rest of the hand can close or open slightly, but the thumb is the anchor. 
When you hold the rein in those upright hands witht thumbs on top, you are better able to communicate with the horse. Think you your thumbs as literally pointing straight toward the horse's bit ring, why think of almot holding that bit ring in your upright hand,. 
Now, lastly, keep your elbow near your side and have a little bend in it so that there is a straight line from elbow, through thumb to bit ring.
his mouth belongs to your elbow, via a sensitive hand.
I like , in the first photo, how you have some contact on the horse and he is flexing at the poll. My guess is that he is no highly trained dressage horse, so having just a light flexion is good. not to worry too much about that for now.
You have the makings of a great seat.
Oh, remember to breathe, big time. Singing helps.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write out such a helpful response, I really appreciate it!

I do ride hunter jumper, but you're right about the second shot...he was trotting yes, lazily, lol) around a corner. 

I'm glad my pelvis/seat is in the right position - that's what I've had the most trouble with, so all my concentration and work must be paying off, which is very good to hear  

*sigh* You are absolutely right about my hands. I think my problem is that I'm not a naturally assertive person, so it's something I've had to learn with riding (which I'm very grateful for) but I suppose it still shows in my hands. Thanks for that visual, I'll definitely keep that in mind and focus more on that. 

Nope, he's a racehorse turned jumper...getting him to flex is very hard, at least for a beginner like me, but I try and work on it while I'm at a walk and don't have to worry about posting or something like that.

Again, thanks so much for all your help and advice!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

with regard to the hands and feeling unassertive, that's only natural. We don't want to hurt our horse so we try to be soft. your idea of working on this stuff (flexing horse and firming up your hands) at the walk is good. Until you can post and not have your hands pop all over the place you cannot really work much on flexing the horse.
One thing to think about (like you needed another?) , when you hold your reins too loosely, the will snap taut and then be loose, taut, loose with each bob of the horse's head as he walks. It is better to have enough contact that you can maintain an unbroken feel of the mouth . This helps in following. Afterall, how can yo follow something you cannot feel?


----------



## Feets (Sep 15, 2010)

That saddle is hugeee! lol! Pull your shoulders back, straighten out your back by rolling your hips (sitting on your back pockets), and get your legs under you (will be easier when you get a saddle that fits!)  Otherwise you look great!


----------



## Thoroughbred Hunter Lady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello!

First and foremost, you have a good basic seat and with more training and some minor changes, I think that you'll be well on your way to becoming quite secure in the saddle. Also, I have to agree with the folks that said the saddle is too big for you, saddle fit is extrememly important for, as we all know, the horse, but it is equally important for the rider too and can make all the difference in your seat, etc.. Moreover, your stirrup length is too long and because of that you are unable to get your foot positioned properly and your heel down. As you said, you have to save for a saddle but in the meantime, maybe you can borrow a friend's saddle for your lessons and of course, adjusting your stirrup length is a good start!

...."keep" up the great progress and "keep" us posted!

Sincerely,

Cathy Ann


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice!

I do feel like the saddle is too big and I don't really feel very secure; but I figure if I can get a good seat in a saddle that's too big for me, I'll be even better in a saddle that actually fits


----------



## KTLTLove (Sep 3, 2010)

It looks like you have the same problem as I do: You should hold your reins farther back in your hand so that they're in your hand(like the lower part of your finger) rather than your finger tips. It really gives you more control.


----------

